# East Cape Vantage Hull Question



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

So I've been looking pretty hard at the East Cape Vantage and got some details from Kevin on lead time, pricing, options etc. One thing I did not ask and am now confused over....

Is the Kevlar an upgrade for a 2016 Vantage with a 90hp Etec? Are only the VHP hull's Kevlar?

I've seen several videos that talk about the Kevlar but is there another option, i.e. fiberglass?

Any feedback on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

SaltFly said:


> So I've been looking pretty hard at the East Cape Vantage and got some details from Kevin on lead time, pricing, options etc. One thing I did not ask and am now confused over....
> 
> Is the Kevlar an upgrade for a 2016 Vantage with a 90hp Etec? Are only the VHP hull's Kevlar?
> 
> ...


Kevlar is an upgrade with either the regular Vantage or the VHP. The VHP has a different running surface and goes faster if you hang a big enough engine that allows the hull to air out. The downside is that it's a little less quiet and supposedly doesn't track as well when poling but I could never tell the difference on that last point. There's also little differences like the fuel tank design on the VHP is different and has beefed up stringers but for the most part, you aren't going to notice those things as much. 

If I had to choose between the two, I'd get the VHP again but only because I like to go fast.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Btw, the draft difference between a Vantage with a 90 Suzuki and a VHP 150 Etec is roughly 1 inch. In my area, that's negligible and well worth the HP gain.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I talked to Kevin and Adam when doing my build. Considered Kevlar for the weight loss so less draft. However, they convinced me, for my circumstances, to stick with fibergalss. Two downsides to Kevlar. Higher cost and a harder ride. Fiberglass is a softer more friendly ride. Since comfort of my wife was a prime consideration I just stuck with glass.

Now as to the draft. This is something every body needs to decide for the area they fish how a change in draft is going to impact their fishing. But there is another consideration besides that which may be even more important. And that is the total weight of the skiff you are going to pole around. A Vantage poles pretty dang well for such a large boat. BUT its heavy and there is no denying that it gets heavier as the day wears on (as does any skiff!). But a Vantage with a 90 is going to be lighter than a VHP with a 150. So the decision is again, all about the fishing you do. Long runs, not much poling, not real skinny then go VHP and big engine.


----------



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

YnR said:


> Btw, the draft difference between a Vantage with a 90 Suzuki and a VHP 150 Etec is roughly 1 inch. In my area, that's negligible and well worth the HP gain.


Thanks a lot for the details. I need sub 8" where I am so just making sure I understand all my options.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

SaltFly said:


> Thanks a lot for the details. I need sub 8" where I am so just making sure I understand all my options.


Then a Vantage is not the right hull. Look at a Fury.


----------



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> I talked to Kevin and Adam when doing my build. Considered Kevlar for the weight loss so less draft. However, they convinced me, for my circumstances, to stick with fibergalss. Two downsides to Kevlar. Higher cost and a harder ride. Fiberglass is a softer more friendly ride. Since comfort of my wife was a prime consideration I just stuck with glass.
> 
> Now as to the draft. This is something every body needs to decide for the area they fish how a change in draft is going to impact their fishing. But there is another consideration besides that which may be even more important. And that is the total weight of the skiff you are going to pole around. A Vantage poles pretty dang well for such a large boat. BUT its heavy and there is no denying that it gets heavier as the day wears on (as does any skiff!). But a Vantage with a 90 is going to be lighter than a VHP with a 150. So the decision is again, all about the fishing you do. Long runs, not much poling, not real skinny then go VHP and big engine.


Thanks for the feedback. Runs from my place to fishing grounds typically less than 10 miles but I need to be sub 8" when I get there....especially in the winter. My current bay boat cruises at 32-33 mph and that's about right for me.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

SaltFly, then I would definately look at a Fury. And rig it light! And the good news is its less than a Vantage!! A 10 mile run is nothing in a Fury. I have fished with a guide on his several times and nothing to run over 20 miles to a spot. And with a 70 its plenty fast.


----------



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> SaltFly, then I would definately look at a Fury. And rig it light! And the good news is its less than a Vantage!! A 10 mile run is nothing in a Fury. I have fished with a guide on his several times and nothing to run over 20 miles to a spot. And with a 70 its plenty fast.


I've fished from a Fury several times and would love to have one. Still investigating the Vantage due to outside pressure from the wife and kids...you know the story.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The Vantage is definitely a bigger hull if you need to haul a load. But even then a Vantage is NOT a bay boat.


----------



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> The Vantage is definitely a bigger hull if you need to haul a load. But even then a Vantage is NOT a bay boat.


I hear ya. I've owned several bay boats, currently own a 22 Gulf Coast which the family is generally happy with. I'm looking for something to cover fun in the sun with kids and wife while still being able to pole the flats and marsh with my friends. Do you think the Vantage would fit the bill?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Salty

First off you are asking the wrong guy. I am in the school that says you need two boats. A poling skiff and a bigger boat. LOL

Now a lot depends on what you like to do for "fun in the sun." Send me a PM with what you are looking to do and I'll give you my thoughts. Fine to post on here too just thought you might want to keep some of that off here?

Steve


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Now a lot depends on what you like to do for "fun in the sun." Send me a PM with what you are looking to do and I'll give you my thoughts. Fine to post on here too just thought you might want to keep some of that off here?


Are you Captain Stabbin'?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

yobata said:


> Are you Captain Stabbin'?


Since I don't even know who that is must not be me.....lol


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

SaltFly said:


> Thanks a lot for the details. I need sub 8" where I am so just making sure I understand all my options.


I think we all dream about that boat, sub 8 draft, can haul the family and still poles nice. .. but it doesnt exist ,you gota decide which is more important


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

SaltFly said:


> So I've been looking pretty hard at the East Cape Vantage and got some details from Kevin on lead time, pricing, options etc. One thing I did not ask and am now confused over....
> 
> Is the Kevlar an upgrade for a 2016 Vantage with a 90hp Etec? Are only the VHP hull's Kevlar?
> 
> ...



Regular hull Vantage with Kevlar will shock you how skinny it floats and how it poles for how big of a skiff it is and how well it handles the family trips too. I am sure kevin can hook you up with the name of a guide that can take you out on one. Nice thing about the vantage and the family is that you can add the stuff the wife wants (umbrella holder and even dive ladder if she wants it...trust me that was a demand for mine) with the Kevlar and regular hull with a 90 zuki a buddy of mine does 40 with 2 people and gear. 

To get the shallower draft and better speed and easier poling spend the money and go Kevlar...my buddy said that is the best money he spent was on the kevlar


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My skiff is a pretty heavy Vantage with a Power Pole and a TM/two batteries. I have measured my draft and it is right at 10.5". I have a 115 Merc ProXs and with two people and trimmed just right I can max it at 40. Those are measured numbers.


----------



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

fishtrapper said:


> Regular hull Vantage with Kevlar will shock you how skinny it floats and how it poles for how big of a skiff it is and how well it handles the family trips too. I am sure kevin can hook you up with the name of a guide that can take you out on one. Nice thing about the vantage and the family is that you can add the stuff the wife wants (umbrella holder and even dive ladder if she wants it...trust me that was a demand for mine) with the Kevlar and regular hull with a 90 zuki a buddy of mine does 40 with 2 people and gear.
> 
> To get the shallower draft and better speed and easier poling spend the money and go Kevlar...my buddy said that is the best money he spent was on the kevlar


Thanks for the details...that is the current plan I'm discussing with Kevin. What do you think your draft is with 2 people and gear?


----------



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

I know...I know.... My other plan is to keep my bay boat and buy a much smaller skiff. Just need a money tree.


Limp Shrimp said:


> I think we all dream about that boat, sub 8 draft, can haul the family and still poles nice. .. but it doesnt exist ,you gota decide which is more important


----------



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> My skiff is a pretty heavy Vantage with a Power Pole and a TM/two batteries. I have measured my draft and it is right at 10.5". I have a 115 Merc ProXs and with two people and trimmed just right I can max it at 40. Those are measured numbers.


My current bay boat will float in about 10" so I've gotta do better than that. Hoping the 90 Zuke or Etec will get me there in a Vantage.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

SaltFly said:


> Thanks for the details...that is the current plan I'm discussing with Kevin. What do you think your draft is with 2 people and gear?


Just a guess, but even Kevlar hull and not very equipped is going to be a 9+" boat. Maybe you can get the guy to go measure his. The problem with even an educated guess is that most guys tend to overestimate their depth.....


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

SaltFly said:


> My current bay boat will float in about 10" so I've gotta do better than that. Hoping the 90 Zuke or Etec will get me there in a Vantage.


Salty not trying to pick on you. But a bay boat does not float in 10" of water. Have you ever really measured it? I would be shocked if it was even 12". Go check out The Hull Truth. This has been discussed at length. When guys actually go from saying their boat will float in X to actually measuring it they get a big fat surprise.

And I have fished out of a really light Vantage and a Fury. Vantage can not touch the draft of a Fury. It just can't. Real world as light as you can rig it a Vantage ready to fish with two guys is not going to be a sub 8" boat. Just not.

Not a knock on a Vantage at all. I love mine and if I ever have to go down to one boat the bay boat would be history way before the Vantage!


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Salty not trying to pick on you. But a bay boat does not float in 10" of water. Have you ever really measured it? I would be shocked if it was even 12". Go check out The Hull Truth. This has been discussed at length. When guys actually go from saying their boat will float in X to actually measuring it they get a big fat surprise.
> 
> And I have fished out of a really light Vantage and a Fury. Vantage can not touch the draft of a Fury. It just can't. Real world as light as you can rig it a Vantage ready to fish with two guys is not going to be a sub 8" boat. Just not.
> 
> Not a knock on a Vantage at all. I love mine and if I ever have to go down to one boat the bay boat would be history way before the Vantage!



I agree, that you'd be hard pressed to get under a true 8" with any Vantage. Why not get a used Fury and with the money you save buy a cheap boat for the fam?


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

SaltFly said:


> My current bay boat will float in about 10" so I've gotta do better than that. Hoping the 90 Zuke or Etec will get me there in a Vantage.



Where do you fish? My buddy guides in mosquito lagoon with his and everyone knows how skinny the lagoon can be. I am guessing around 8 inches ish, but I never jumped in and measured it. I think if you book a charter with the skiff set up the way you want it I am pretty sure east cape still deducts the price of the charter off the price of your skiff if you order....that is a great deal for everyone (you and the guide) except east cape hahahaha

I would say if you are very serious to go out I think you will be impressed with how skinny the skiff goes. The problem with draft numbers is that there is not really a standard (loaded/unloaded) and everyone on the internet says there boats drafts skinnier than it actually does........ everyone knows that is true hahahaha


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Go with the fury. I love mine. It's rated for 4 people and with a 60 hp motor still drafts sub 7in easily. My draft is just over 7 inch and that's me standing on the rear deck, twin 8 ft power pole blades, and a bobs jack plate, I pilot trolling motor etc... point is my boat is heavy compared to what you could do. You could easily have a true 6" boat if you decide to keep it light.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

My buddy Chris has a Fury listed in the for sale forum. You'll have to dig back a ways to find it but it's there and still for sale and basically unused.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I know this is old. Just wondering on your decision and the outcome.

I’m looking for an 8-9” draft that poles pretty well for a boat that will get me across big bays quickly and comfortably.

Leaning towards a lightly built VHP in Aramid with a 115 ProXS, lithium batteries, etc..

I sold my YF 21Hybrid to get something pole-able and I will keep my Towee Calusa for winter lows and rivers.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Renegade said:


> I know this is old. Just wondering on your decision and the outcome.
> 
> I’m looking for an 8-9” draft that poles pretty well for a boat that will get me across big bays quickly and comfortably.
> 
> ...


My Fury does that, sub 8" when I leave off the TM and removable battery box and about 8.5" with it on. I've got a Zuke 90 and it moves pretty good. It'll run all day at 38 and tops out at 42, could probably do faster if I put a speed prop on it, but the one I've got is a good mix. I looked really hard at the Vantage prior to my build, running a glass version with a 90, and it couldn't get to where I wanted. Great bigger boat and runs smooth, but I wanted to be a little skinnier.


----------



## mbhale (Feb 13, 2019)

I like my Vantage (non-VHP version with a Suzuki 115ss) but I don't think 8-9" draft is realistic especially with a 115. Also not sure if you'd need a VHP if you're using a 115 ProXS. I think the VHP just has a reinforced transom for heavier engines over 115 hp. I'd talk to Kevin at East Cape about it. The EVO or EVOx may be a good option as well. Feel free to PM me if you have questions about my Vantage.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I built a relative light Vantage (non VHP) with a 90 Zuki with a pedestal console and I am seeing 10-11" but that's also with 3 lead batteries in the back hatches and me on the platform and no one on bow. If I had put the batteries in the bow hatch and had someone up front, I would easier be under 10".


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

csnaspuck said:


> I built a relative light Vantage (non VHP) with a 90 Zuki with a pedestal console and I am seeing 10-11" but that's also with 3 lead batteries in the back hatches and me on the platform and no one on bow. If I had put the batteries in the bow hatch and had someone up front, I would easier be under 10".


Also it might.........be for sale here shortly.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I’m moving ahead with a VHP. It will be lightly built, in Kevlar. The 115 ProXS weighs 16 pounds more than a Zuke 90 so it’s a no brainer. I’m going lithium and doing a bunch of weight saving options.
I think that for my needs it’s my best option, regardless of an inch of draft.

As I mentioned, I’ll keep my Towee for rivers and winter lows.

The Vantage should give me a good ride, plenty of speed and range, decent poling, decent shallow water draft, and room for my wife to lounge on sandbar days. I’m looking for versatility so I can travel around the state and fish a lot of new and different water. 

I have spoken with Kevin extensively about my needs and about performance. There is no boat that will perfectly do everything I want, but I think the light Vantage should get me close.

Thanks for the input from all of you. In 8 months we will get to test her out on early tarpon in the Glades!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Renegade said:


> I’m moving ahead with a VHP. It will be lightly built, in Kevlar. The 115 ProXS weighs 16 pounds more than a Zuke 90 so it’s a no brainer. I’m going lithium and doing a bunch of weight saving options.
> I think that for my needs it’s my best option, regardless of an inch of draft.
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ll keep my Towee for rivers and winter lows.
> ...


Can't wait to see the build. It'll be sweet for sure.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

TX_Brad said:


> Can't wait to see the build. It'll be sweet for sure.


Yes, please post up here! I feel like it's been a while since we saw a good factory build thread. Always like seeing behind the curtain.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

SaltFly said:


> I've fished from a Fury several times and would love to have one. Still investigating the Vantage due to outside pressure from the wife and kids...you know the story.


If you need sub-8" then go with the Fury. I went with a Panga Marine 18 Evo 5 years ago to get a boat that made the wife happy and is about what I'd call a B+ boat for the fishing I do and the waters I fish instead of a true poling skiff and now I'm selling the Evo so I can get a skiff. Like you, I need a sub-8" boat.

Don't get me wrong, the Evo is an outstanding boat and if I lived somewhere in Florida I almost certainly would not be selling it. Hell, if I lived anywhere east of the Sabine River I probably wouldn't be selling it. But, the fact of the matter is that it's a boat that needs 10" to pole in and that puts me out of the game for the vast majority of places I fish here in Texas. And while it's a great boat for the jetties (bull reds & jacks), on the beach for tarpon, and running to the short rigs the conditions and number of opportunities I have to use it that way here just aren't available often enough.

But, in comparison, I've pulled it over to Florida a couple times for family trips and other than truly running offshore I can do virtually everything. It's big enough to comfortably stake out for tarpon, run the beach looking for albies, and the flats in Choctawhatchee, St. Andrew, Crooked Island, and St. Joe Bay are all usually more than a foot deep so I can pole them efficiently in my panga. If I lived over there I wouldn't think of selling my boat.

Anyway, I know you've gotta keep Mama happy but if you need a sub-8" boat for your fishing and get a 10-12" boat you won't be happy and the boat won't get used as much as it should. Just food for thought.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to leave my post up but I kinda feel like an idiot now because I just noticed this thread was originally posted 4 years ago and got bumped. Ooops.


----------

